# Catch Up



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while, so I'll just dump all my finds in the past few months here. Nothing special, just some bottles I picked up just because I thought they were cool or were just cheap. I'll post pictures of some of the bottles in sunlight when I get the chance.

 Rheinstrom Bros Eagle Liqueur Distilleries bottle, green 7UP color, great bulb shape and long neck with tooled lip. Couple small chips on the lip, but very clean. 










 Closeup of the Eagle. Still has a little bit of the original gold paint.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

World's Hair Restorer bottle, Amber, applied double collared lip, unembossed bottom. 





 Sides








 Closeup of lip


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Dr Harter's Wild Cherry Bitters sample size, BIM tooled tapered collar


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Meadville Bottling Works seltzer bottle made in Czechoslovakia, minor case wear and bruises. 





 Flash image of the etching and base


----------



## reach44 (Aug 31, 2013)

Neat stuff!!


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Medicine bottles. I usually just buy medicine and pharmacy bottles whenever they're embossed, BIM, and less than $2. You never know what other people are looking for. I think I may have payed $10 for the Paw Paw set, but it was worth it to get all three. 

 Duncomb Sterns & Co. Paw Paw Mich.





 Top to Bottom: J.M. Callender's Pharmacy, La Porte, IND., E. Bunker Pharmacist New Bedford, Mass., Perley & McNeill Pharmacists Lebanon, N.H.





 Top to Bottom: Brook's Homeopathic Pharmacy San Francisco, P. H. Mallen Co. Homeopathic Pharmacists Chicago, H. S. Maynard Dispensing Chemist Chicago, A. R. Maier & Co. Bay City





 Royce Cleveland O. It was a dollar, and I'm a sucker for script embossing.


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Applied lip strap side flask with hinge mold, I'm guessing 1860's? At first when I saw it I thought it was a clasped hands historical flask and I almost had a heart attack.






 Close up of hinge mold


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sscokebottles
> 
> Medicine bottles. I usually just buy medicine and pharmacy bottles whenever they're embossed, BIM, and less than $2. You never know what other people are looking for. I think I may have payed $10 for the Paw Paw set, but it was worth it to get all three.
> 
> ...


 How much for the Brooks Homoeopathic pharm, San Francisco??


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Some labeled meds. I need some help on a couple of them as far as age and value.

 Nyal's Compound Celery Nervine, Canadian, Unembossed tooled lip bottle.
 Need some help on this one.




 French side of label





 Norwood's Tincture Of Veratrum Viride Poison, Manufactured by The United Shaker's Society Medical Department. Unopened with original contents. BIM




 Embossing




 I know there is an earlier pontiled version of this bottle. But how old is this one? I couldn't find any info on when the Shakers obtained Norwood's patent for the medicine. How rare is it?

 Palmer's Vegetable Cosmetic Lotion, I'm thinking it's from the 1880s or 1890s
 Label




 Embossing


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Detrick Distilling Co. etched shot glass. Goes nicely with my motto jugs


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> 
> How much for the Brooks Homoeopathic pharm, San Francisco??


 
 Shoot me a PM

 I'll end on a heartbreaker. Original, open pontiled Union Clapsed Hands flask. Perfect sparkling condition EXCEPT for the giant crack along the pontil. I really just bought it because I don't have one yet and it still displays nicely. It was 10 bucks so I though why not. I know I probably got ripped off but I just couldn't leave it behind. I hope to replace it one day with an actual mint condition one.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 31, 2013)

would u be interested in selling the palmers....It would look good next to my pontiled ones


----------



## sscokebottles (Aug 31, 2013)

Send me a PM


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 31, 2013)

The shaker bottle should do well, embossed, labeled and contents........nice find.


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice group you added there, congrats...


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the green calabash style bottle, reminds me greatly of a "Creme De Menth" I dug decades ago in a c.1910 dump, my friends all called it the "I dream of Genie" bottle.


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 1, 2013)

"Nothing special"

 hahahahaha, those are awesome finds man. Love the Calabash, I have a creme de menth in the same shape, not nearly as nice as that one though.


----------

